# Awful bug!!



## Ruth Goode (Apr 6, 2011)

Carly had 5 days of sickness and diahorrea bug, the worst part of it is getting her level above 2.1 all day, we were so scared it was going lower despite drinking normal coke, apple juice, toasts and biscuits and its refused to go up!! I had to call DSN for advice but only to say to take her back to hospital - luckily I already booked an appointment for Carly to see GP and shortly before we saw GP Carly sicked so much and strangely her level came up and up slowly... phew.  Now Im glad to say she is back to her bouncing self


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh how horrible for you and Carly  I'm so pleased she seems to have got over it quickly. Some people do seem to drop low when ill, rather than go up like you would expect.


----------



## Gemma444 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh no, hope Carly feels better soon. Jack was ill too last week. He was sick In the doctors and had a ear infection. Think there is something going around. X


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 7, 2011)

Thankfully young children seem to be able to bounce back quickly after a bug, whether D or not. It must have been really scary for you though. I have so much respect for all you parents with D children. I would be a wreck 90% of the time.  XXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope Carly feels better soon . I know the dreaded novovirus is doing the rounds again which is sickness and diahorrhea .


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies  Carly is good back playing in softplays/parks.  I have to remember next time if she sick, its can be a good thing as its did bring her level back up but then anything can differ.... who know....*sigh*


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 9, 2011)

Now Carly's getting a lots of highs this week :-( I have been giving her extra insulins to keep them down, how annoying!


----------



## margie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth - is this Carly's first major illness since diagnosis. I was told (now this is some time back and ideas may have changed) that when you start on insulin you can be really sensitive - the honeymoon period - but that the first serious illness after can kill off the honeymoon and you need more insulin.

I don't know if that is what is happening - but if needing extra insulin continues for a while it could be a contributing factor.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 9, 2011)

She had chickenpox few weeks after dx, she still got the scars on her feet and then this nasty bug last week, DSN will be visiting on Tuesday so we will see what she say then


----------

